

Solution to all of Twitter's Problems - CHARGE User's $1 a month - BrettH
http://nobosh.com/s/twitter-phishing-scam-may-be-spreading/161154/

======
jballanc
I've said for a while now that spam would be a much smaller problem if every
e-mail sent cost 1/100¢. Normal users wouldn't notice the charges (how many
e-mails do you really send?), but massive spam-bot orgs couldn't hope to pay
the fees. Really, of all the ways that advertisers can spam (junk mail,
telemarketing, flyers, TV commercials), e-mail is the only medium that is
essentially cost-free.

Actually, now that Amazon has its "Requester Pays" system, I'm just waiting
for someone to setup a messaging service that charges fees to send me
something (think encryption key stored on S3 that must be payed for and
downloaded before e-mail can be sent to me).

~~~
dantheman
As soon as someone started trying to charge for email, a new email system
would arise. Who would you be paying?

~~~
jballanc
You'd be paying for the privilege of not getting spam. In my hypothetical
scheme, you'd be paying Amazon for transfer of the key and whoever setup the
system to generate the key. Also, I would expect most people would end up
paying less than the equivalent of one latte/month. It's only the spammers who
(one hopes) wouldn't be able to afford it...

------
compay
For sure - with all those pesky users gone, their servers should have no more
scaling problems.

